# The operating system is not presently configured to run this application



## jayIT

"The operating system is not presently configured to run this application."

This is the error I'm dealing with when I try to run MS Access 2000.

Situation:

I have a few PC's that use MS Office 2003 Pro. Due to a licensing issue, I had to revert back to MS Office 2000 Pro. So, I went to Add/Remove Programs and remove 2003. No problem. I reboot, and begin the install of 2000 Pro. After the first CD is successfully installed, I try to open Word and receive this error "The operating system is not presently configured to run this application." I realized it wasn't just Word, but all the Office apps. I chalk it up to a fluke bad install, and remove it and reinstall. This seemed to fix the problem, partially. All of the MS Office apps opened correctly *EXCEPT MS ACCESS!* For some reason, this will still not function, and I get the same error above.

What I've tried:

Multiple complete re-installations with different discs to rule out media error. Installing/removing only Access. Running MS Office Repair. It's not just a broken link. If I browse to MSACCESS.EXE I receive the same error. I've tried to complete the entire install process using both CD's and patched up to SP3. This had no effect. Access will run if I open it directly from the CD. So I'm about out of ideas.

This exact same issue has occurred on 2 PC's (both the same model Dell GX620, on the same network). However, I have tried before on this model and there seems to be no problems. I believe something is not being installed correctly into the registry pertaining to Access, but how can I figure out what is being left out? I would think that removing and reinstalling would fix the issue, but it hasn't.

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance,
Jay


----------



## jayIT

Since nobody replied I guess nobody knows how to fix this. So after 2 days I finally figured this out myself.

Here was my solution in case somebody else comes along with this problem:

The issue:

There is definitely a problem with the installation conflicting with files and registry settings from old MS Office installations. Simply reinstalling does not resolve this.

Solution:

1) Go to Add/Remove Programs and remove everything associated with MS Office. Reboot.

2) Do a search online for MS Office 2000/2003 Resource Kits and download them. They are available on microsoft's website if you can ever find them. Probably just easier Google it.

3) In my case I had a previous version of 2003 installed at one point, so I ran the 2003 Resource Kit first. Use the Removal Wizard. Tell it to delete ALL PREVIOUS VERSIONS of MS Office. It will delete a list of files.

4) Now run the Office 2000 Resource Kit Removal Wizard and tell it to do the same.

5) Next you need to manually delete the files that are still left behind. Delete these folders - 

C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE11 (or "OFFICE")
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\OFFICE


After this I was able to re-install correctly without the error mentioned in the post above. This was a serious pain and I can't understand why MS doesn't completely remove it's products when you choose to delete them.

Anyway, hope this helps someone else.


----------



## WhitPhil

Congrats on resolving your problem and posting back the solution.

There are quite a few posts in regard to this particular error and none has any solutions.

Cudos!!!


----------



## lera:)

Hey guys and girls 

I am having the same problem after recent office update... 
The error message is: 

The operating system is not presently configured to run this application.

I have windows 2003 server and office 2003. Is there way to resolve it w/o reinstalling office? 

Ciao

Lera :up:


----------



## jayIT

You can try to run a "Repair" from the Office CD, but that never worked for me. There might be a repair option in the Office resource kits you can download from MS.com. 

Other than that, I have had no success in fixing this problem other than completely deleting and reinstalling Office. :-/ sorry.


----------



## lera:)

Thx a lot for your help !

Trying to find Office CD... 

Also I am being helped by microsoft - they offer free support to all issues related to updates  I'll let you know if I'll fix this problem.

thx all


----------



## lera:)

All I had to do - run a "Repair" from the drive where Office was installed ( E in my case) and it worked!!! 

Thx for help


----------

